

Ask HN: features you'd love in a hiring app? - petervandijck

I'm thinking about creating a hiring app. Do you hire people? If so, I would love to hear about your process, and about the parts that you would like to see automated. Hiring is painful, I'd like to make it just a little easier. I'm especially focusing on people hiring for web product teams, ie. hire designers, devs, ...
======
petervandijck
Additionally, I'd love to hear from people who I can contact personally to
discuss their hiring needs :)

